# Pregnancy test on Saturday *



## Trow (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi,
I have just joined this site and so apologies for not knowing all the abbreviations and rules etc. I have read some of the postings and it is really informative, so thank you everyone for sharing your knowledge.

This is my third time doing ICSI. My first two attempts didn´t reach a positive pregnancy test as i bled before so knew in my heart before going to the clinic for the test. 

I am currently on my 2 week wait and i go to the clinic on Saturday for my pregnancy test. My question is i did a home pregnancy test yesterday and today and both were negative ( i know i shouldn´t have done but i couldn´t seem to help it!) is there any way i could be pregnant or should i just accept the fact that i have failed this time again?

Any help very welcome. Thank you
Izzy


----------



## chucky egg 4 (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi Izzy

I have found a similar question to this in the voting room. Click on the link below to see it:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=95836.0

Wishing you the very best of luck for Saturday, let us know how you get on.

Chucky egg


----------



## Trow (Jan 31, 2008)

You´re a star thanks for replying. That´s put my mind at rest temporarily at least! Just another 2 days to get through


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

one girl on my cycle buddies thread got a BFN on her test day (day 14 after ET) then 2 days later got a BFP, they can be late implanters.  The said girl is now about 11 weeks pregnant so its not over til the fat lady sings hunnie, stay positive and wait for your test day


----------



## Trow (Jan 31, 2008)

Will do, thanks very much


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Hello and welcome to FF.

Just want to wish you luck for Saturday.  Hope you get your BFP

xx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Just wanted to say hello and welcome to FF   And good luck for Saturday, I've got everything crossed for you  xx


----------



## Trow (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks very much for your good wishes - just hope i am as blessed as both of you. Twins would be perfect, but one would be very welcome for now! Will keep you posted.
At least with trying to stay busy the flat is very clean and all the ironing is done!!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Trow, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Sorry your pee stick tests are not giving you much to be hopeful about.  We usually send the pee stick poloice round to the houses of early testers on FF... 

Just kidding, of course!  I was the Queen of early testing so I can hardly talk!

The result _can_ change hun. I have seen it many times before where a lady has got BFNs right up to test day then got a BFP on the official day. I even know of at least one lady here who got a BFN on a pee stick on the morning of her test day, yet her blood result from that day was in the 100s! Just goes to show, the evil white sticks can be wrong.
However, I do think it is best to try and be relaistic. If you do test early it does tend to add a lot of uncertainty but, on the other hand, it also breaks it gently to you if it is not to be. I would suggest you prepare for the worst but hope for the best. It's about the only advice I can really give that makes sense. 

I sincerely do hope you get a lovely BFP on Saturday.  Wishing you lots of luck. Do post back on this thread and let us know how you get on.

In the meantime, hewre's a few links that you might want to check out and to help you settle in:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Words, Meanings & Jargon ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

C~x


----------



## Trow (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks Caz.
Yes, i am nothing but realistic and together with a bit of bleeding last night have had to come to the conclusion that this is another failed attempt. Cried myself to sleep, feel nice and tired and sorry for myself this morning!

So what´s next, maybe another clinic. Is it a good idea to change clinics? We have tried three times and failed at our clinic so maybe a change is needed. Would you recommend that or could you suggest anything else that i could try?


----------



## Rebecca247 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello Trow!  Welcome to this wonderful place! I am also new and just got over the dreaded 2WW with good results.  It is so tough though, isn't it!  I was tempted also to take the at-home tests early but was too scared of what the results might say.  It seems like in your case there is no need to give up hope though.  There are others on the boards that have had bleeding and still got BFPs so chin up!!  I wish you all the best for Saturday!

Rebecca


----------



## Trow (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Rebecca,
Thanks for your uplifting words. I am trying very hard to keep positive, only one day to go till I know for sure so i can cope with that (just about!!)

How did you get on, are you pregnant? First time, second time etc etc?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  Good luck for test day.  

Emma
x x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Trow  
Let us know your test result as whatever happens there is a place on FF for you 

Caz has given you some wonderful advice and links, be sure to check them out. I would encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

Wednesday Nights is Newbie night in the Chatroom too
CLICK HERE FOR MORE INFORMATION

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi!

Just wanted to pop in and say hallo and welcome to you!

Also good luck   for testing tomorrow, as the others have said, do let us know how you get on. It aint over til it's over hun!

        

Katie


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Trow Please post your result  . . . . .


----------



## Trow (Jan 31, 2008)

Ok - just heard back from the Doctor and my blood test and he said that my levels (pregnancy hormone could that be) is 79% which makes me pregnant!!

Can anyone tell me anything about the 79% as i don´t really understand it?

Thanks for all your good wishes, helped me alot.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

TROW​
[fly]    [/fly]

​
I'm not sure about the 79% result, most ladies get told their beta level so maybe you caould ask for that 

Try a site search - or ask on the babydust area of FF 

This is the thread for beta levels!
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=115965.0


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

yeah did he say % or just say 79?  Anyway its a BFP so who cares well done


----------



## Trow (Jan 31, 2008)

I tried to call the doctor but he´s ignoring my calls!! Fair enough it is Saturday afternoon!

He said my level was 79 and i think he said %.

I have just done a home pregnancy test and it had a faint line so that makes me PREGNANT...........................yipppppppppppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

After all my moaning as well!!


----------



## tigersplat (Jul 20, 2007)

hi 

wow that is great news, reading your posts have made me cry. congratulations

i am on my 2ww and test on Tues and ive been feeling so down as i have no sypmtoms  and think  it hasn't worked and both me and my husband have had a cry today 

i suppose it pays not to test early

well done hugs to you and wishing you a healthy pregnancy

xxxxx


----------



## Trow (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi,
I totally where you are coming from. I had no symptons whatsoever and still don´t so please don´t lose heart. I also tested negative on all my pregnancy tests at home ( i couldn´t resist doing them!) and then when the doctor does a test it´s positive - so its totally true you never know until the blood test. So keep your head up (crying is a prerequisit - not sure of spelling!). I had me and my partner in tears the last 2 nights as i had spotting and thought it was my period starting.
My thoughts are with you, keep strong and Tuesday will come round soon enough
xx


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

*Tigersplat* - i had no real symptoms and i am now 9 weeks pregnant with twins and still have not been sick or anything. We are all different some people get lots of symptoms and others hardly any. Keep positive


----------



## tigersplat (Jul 20, 2007)

thanks for you're postivity and kind words

  I am trying to stay postive but it's so hard....

love to you both and good luck for the lovely 9 months that you have ahead until your precious bundles arrives

xxxxxx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Huge congratulations!!  I hope you have a very happy and healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## Trow (Jan 31, 2008)

I know its really hard, my thoughts are with you. Let me know how you get on
xx


----------



## kimmycoo36 (Jan 2, 2008)

*          

Awwww Trow I have been waiting in anticipation for your test results today .... I am SO SO pleased you got a BFP... WOO HOOO CONGRATULATIONS and best wishes to you and ur hubby 

It brought a lump to my throat...

Love KIM xxxxxxxxxx *


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Oh trow    CONGRATULATIONS   to you....that's fab news!!!!


----------



## chucky egg 4 (Oct 20, 2006)

Congratulations Trow - that's great news.

Chucky egg


----------



## Trow (Jan 31, 2008)

Just come back from the doctors and have found out i have lost the baby. So pregnant on Saturday and not by Monday-  talk about emotional rollarcoaster.
So, i am going to go away for a few days next week to clear my head and will be back on this site nearer the time of my next ICSI attempt.
Thanks to everyone for their good wishes etc and i wish you all good luck
xx


----------



## tigersplat (Jul 20, 2007)

i am so sorry....thats is just ****, i dont know what to say....this is so unfair

i think a break sounds like a good idea

you take care and sending you lots of   


love to you both

Tigersplat
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Trow   please dont abandon FF at your time of need, obviously everything is raw atm,  so I understand wanting some time away
I assume the  turned up and your blood levels dropped ?

We have a negative cycle board and a pregnancy loss one along with your local area boards, if you need the links just yell.
so please try and join us way before the next cycle 
as we really care and dont want you to struggle alone

Take care you know where I am 

~Dizzi~


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

Trow   as dizzi squirrel says you aren't alone there are others on here in the same boat as you so don't shut yourself away when you need the support most


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I am so so sorry Trow        

Take care
Natalie xxxx


----------

